# How to -Halloween Pyrotechnics: Smoke



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Second vid is set to private and doesn't show up?


----------



## Drachenfang (Jul 14, 2013)

Some friends on facebook just alerted me this as well. The settings have been changed and it should now be totally viewable. Ty


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm guessing from the way you tested that smoke mixture at your work bench you don't have smoke detectors in that room LOL


----------



## Drachenfang (Jul 14, 2013)

Yepper. I have to disable the unit every time I make my various fireworks if I decide to do a test. Though if the test is abound to make a room filling cloud then I go outside.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG....IS THAT LEGAL....oh who cares! Ah HAHAHA. So cool!

I use to use salt peter and sugar to make a similar effect. 

Oh and CONGRATULATIONS. You have now made the ATF Red Flag List; if you haven't already!


----------



## Custom Coffin Works (Sep 5, 2008)

I would love to do this and prep my street on Halloween night! My house is expected to be scary just because of my business I run. This would be great...but then there's the ATF to worry about...


----------



## Drachenfang (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah. Potassium nitrate is Saltpeter so it's the same stuff. And as far as the ATF goes you can give an army's worth of armaments and an H bomb to a good honest mellow person and nothing will happen at all


----------



## Drachenfang (Jul 14, 2013)

You can make less fancy versions with a fire treated carboard tube, the sugar-kno3-wax mix, and some aluminum foil just to make smoke generators.


----------

